# BioPRYN Pregnancy Testing



## aggieterpkatie (Jan 8, 2010)

I bought a "bred" Southdown ewe in November, but I have my doubts that she's bred.  She hadn't been sheared the previous spring, so she was so awfully wooly and the wool near her hind end was pretty rank, so I was doubtful the ram could even get past it to breed her.  I used a preg checker (posted in another thread) and did not get a pregnancy signal from her.  Either she's not bred, or she's not far enough along to pick up a signal.  

Theoretically, if she was bred the day before I picked her up (which would be November 7, she could possibly only be about 60 days bred. The preg checker I used works best between 75-90 days bred.  

Just a few days before Christmas, I *thought* she might be in heat because I noticed a little clear discharge from her vulva, and her vulva was slightly pinker than usual, or so I thought.  I loaded her up and took her down the road to my coworker's house, who currently has a ram in with her ewes.  I put the two of them together, but neither seemed particularly interested in anything, so I brought her back home.

I'm so tired of guessing, I just need to know so I can still have her bred hopefully.  I found this company's website and think I'll go ahead and send in a sample.  Each preg test is only $7.50, and I only have to pay shipping.  Blood samples can be send priority mail and don't have to be packaged on ice!  So, if any of you out there might want a preg test done, this is a good option!!

Actually, I'm waiting on a call back from my vet to see if they can do one, if not, I'm sending one to this company.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jan 9, 2010)

Ok, I drew blood today and sent in the sample.  Cross your fingers for me.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jan 13, 2010)

Got the results back today.  She's open.


----------



## freemotion (Jan 13, 2010)

Poop!  Maybe I'll do the tests, too, before I dry off my doe....


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Feb 24, 2010)

So I caught Darla in heat and took her to the neighbor's house to visit her ram.  Just got the results back in.  She's bred!!


----------



## freemotion (Feb 24, 2010)

Yay!  I used BioPRYN, too, and two out of my three are bred.  Whoopee!


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Feb 25, 2010)

freemotion said:
			
		

> Yay!  I used BioPRYN, too, and two out of my three are bred.  Whoopee!


Awesome!


----------

